

Why the Facebook Phones Will Fail - uscfan1781
http://andrewcbrown.com/2011/02/17/the-facebook-phones-will-fail/

======
thatusertwo
Maybe these phones are an attempt to change the way people interact with their
contacts. If it is executed properly it could be the pivot point.

